# Tinted Windows



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I just bought some foaming glass cleaner (QC Automotive/Sherwin Williams Brand) thinking it was coming from a reputable name brand company (Sherwin Williams), and that I could count on it to clean up my consistently dirty windows without hassle.

I went and used it today and to my horror it began stripping a layer off of my tinted windows, like a clear protective layer almost, it looks terrible. Anyone ever had a similar experience to this? Im thinking of calling the company and complaining, demanding that they replace my window tint less i pursue legal action.

The label states nothing about danger when using on tinted windows, infact the only suggestion the label makes is to keep it away from heat and not to puncture the cannister.

Have any of you had similar experiences with your tinted windows and window cleaner, and what are your suggestions?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I've always been told to use ONLY soapy water on tinted windows. Never anything else.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

when i bought the car it came with 5 window tint so i wasnt forewarned, and i would think the can should at least warn against use on window tint. Do you think I have a valid case here?


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*yup...*



Timbo said:


> *I've always been told to use ONLY soapy water on tinted windows. Never anything else. *






true...Pablo


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *I've always been told to use ONLY soapy water on tinted windows. Never anything else. *


me too


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

You're not supposed to use glass cleaner because the ammonia breaks down the adhesive.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

well your not suppoes to use glass cleaner with ammonia, I use the armoral glass cleaner, and it works great.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Your not supposed to use anything on tinted glass except water, not even windex  Hope you didnt clean too much before you realized what it was doing


----------



## BobBitchin (Dec 20, 2002)

Project200sx said:


> *well your not suppoes to use glass cleaner with ammonia, I use the armoral glass cleaner, and it works great. *


The foam cleaners don't contain ammonia. Not that Armor All contains ammonia, but I wanted to expand on your point. Besides, it's called "glass" cleaner, not "plastic" cleaner.


----------



## cause4alarm (Jan 11, 2003)

so the glass cleaner cleaned the crap off and got to the glass, what did you expect....

i kinda feel bad kus my girlfriends dad is incharge of sw automotive paint research i'll have him mention putting on a warning


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I understand what the purpose of glass cleaner is =P however a lot of cars purchased used or even new come tinted, i dont think ive ever once heard a dealer tell me, "Oh by the way, dont use anything but soap and water on the inside of the windows or you risk destroying your 200 dollar professional tint job", so I would expect that a can of automotive glass cleaner would have some sort of warning against its use on tinted windows, if for nothing else other than a protection against liability in cases like mine. I called their customer hotline and left a message asking them to contact me on monday, hopefully we can resolve this peacefully.

And for the record its not the adhesive that broke down cause the tint is still adhered to my window. its some sort of protective coating over the back of the tint, perhaps to protect against scrapes and scratches. when it came off it almost looked like a glitter kind of dust.

Anyhow, out of curiousity since I dont think I wanna pay a professional to do my tint again, how difficult is it to tint sentra windows when you do it yourself? is it pretty straight forward, or are stress cuts etc involved, my main concern would be the rear windshield.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

The side windows on my car, I did myself. Piece of cake!! Rear window I had done professionally, but they won't tint it as dark around here. As long as you take your time on the windows and be very maticulous about it you'll be fine.

The back window is a Bit** becuase of the curve in the window. AND it's not THAT easy to get to. That's why I had it done professionally(plus they warrantied their work).


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Yup that's right, just take your time (and avoid the wind) and you can do them. Tint is very cheap so if you ruin a piece don't stress out and just start over.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2003)

dont use a foaming cleaner... use a normal glass cleaner liquid without ammonia.. i used to tint windows.. windex inst even that bad. it's bad.. but not horrible.. i'd stick with a non-ammonia glass cleaner.. they have it at autozone in an industrial aerosole can. it's cheap


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

How bout maybe its becuz you were rubbing it so hard you stripped the damn tint off?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I wasnt rubbing hard at all. Dont make assumptions, thay are the mother of all fuckups.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Shmuck90 and NTuner: Watch your tone here. This is a warning...keep the slamming and vulgarities to a Minimum! You don't need to swear to get your point across.


----------



## BadAhab (Apr 30, 2002)

Ive always just used water. It seams to work just fine most of the time. Ive never used anything else in fear of messing up the tint. Hopefully they wouldnt need to put a warning on a strong cleaner like that. But then again I guess that mcdonalds has to tell you that coffiee is hot.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

BadAhab said:


> *But then again I guess that mcdonalds has to tell you that coffiee is hot. *


Very Nice!!!  Let's spill coffee on our crotch and then sue Mc'D's!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

it would be very difficult to tint the rear windshield especially if you have a defogger ... i suggest you have it profesionally done and especially if give out warranty on their service


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Hey Ntuner i wasnt trying to piss you off or assume anything, all i said is "damn" ooh, hope you get the tint done safely good luck


----------



## Pgunga (Jan 8, 2003)

Regular window cleaner will also fade the tint to that nasty purple color that I'm sure you will enjoy.


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

i got mine done at a place called formula 1 where i live. Iv'e been cleaning them with windex every sunday for the past two years and there not purple


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

All you need is a damp cloth which has water on it, i mean all there be is finger prints thats about it, it doesnt need powerful detergents.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

shmuck90 i didnt mean to sound so harsh heh, i wasnt angry or annoyed with you at all, sorry for the language timbo, it wasnt meant to be a challenge directed towards anyone.


----------

